# Any tips for making realistic smoke?



## GLH Turbo (Sep 2, 2007)

I am in the planning stages of making my first diorama. I wanted to start with something relatively simple, so I'm going to do one of the starting line of a drag strip. I've got the staging lights/christmas tree already, but I wanted to have the both cars doing a burnout before the race. What I would like to know is does anyone have any tips on how to make the smoke so it would be coming off the rear tires in a nice big plumb?


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Cotton


----------



## bazzel (May 23, 2005)

a match ! .


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I have tried cotton as well...but it is tricky and takes some handling to make realistic smoke...If someone here has a good technique...?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Glass floss (used in fish tank filters), it's wispier than cotton and has longer strands. Should be available at any pet supply store. Be careful handling, it is a glass fiber so you don't want it in your eyes or lungs.


----------

